# Jazz Fusion



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Post some of your favorite Jazz Fusion albums or songs on youtube. For me, Allan Holdsworth was always my favorite. Love how he uses dissonance.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

One of my favourites in this genre was trumpeter Chuck Mangione, his "Land of Make Believe" with singer Esther Satterfield was a classic:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listed quite a few in my instrumental album thread. Some others are:

Trilok Gurtu-The Glimpse
Allan Holdsworth-Sand
George Duke- MPS Records Fusion Box Set
Jan Hammer-Oh Yeah
John McLaughlin-Que Alegria
Eddie Henderson-Realization/Inside Out
Nucleus-Elastic Rock/We'll Talk About It Later
John Surman-Way Back When
Al Di Meola-Cielo E Terra; Tirami Su
Weather Report-Mysterious Traveller 
John Scofield-Still Warm
Tribal Tech- s/t, Nomad, Spears, Dr Hee
Mike Stern-Odds Or Evens
Bass Desires-s/t
Bill Frisell-Lookout For Hope
Jaco Pastorius-The Birthday Concert
Frank Zappa-The Grand Wazoo
Miles Davis-In A Silent Way

OK, that's enough. Sorry, but I became a huge fusion head listening to college radio in the early 80s.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

More metal than fusion... but definitely some fusion in there.


----------



## MrCello (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad to see a jazz fusion thread.

I've always found that people that enjoy classical music usually enjoy jazz and jazz fusion. Is this because these are the most artful types of music? 

I find that I like the three because they all require an immense amount of mastery of musicianship. Not to say that rap, rock, and other music doesn't require musicianship, but in my opinion classical, jazz, and fusion requires more than anything else.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Any Nguyen Le fans? I got turned on to him through his 3 Trios, and Tales From Vietnam albums.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

What is exactly Jazz Fusion? A Jazz group that has a guitarist who uses higher sound of its guitar? What's its difference with rock'n'roll? 
Please try to explain with words. I can't still use YT easily!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Combining the ideas of Jazz music with another style of music. Most often used with Rock music. Distorted guitars is often used. A great guitar player that I like that is considered Jazz Fusion is Allan Holdsworth. His music is highly complex and you wouldn't confuse him any rock players. The only thing they have in common is he uses distortion. Jazz music definitely has a lot more complexity with chord changes and extensions used (G13, FMaj7#11, and etc), rhythms, and scales used. Kind of a virtuoso thing.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Combining the ideas of Jazz music with another style of music. Most often used with Rock music.


Jazz-funk fusion was also common (On the Corner, Headhunters).

Compared with Rock, it has more and more complex improvisation, stays away from verse-chorus song formats, and has more polyrhythm.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Holdsworth is very sophisticated in the harmonic realm. But there are many kinds of jazz/rock fusion. Some of it is just improvising on simple vamps or ostinato bass.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Combining the ideas of Jazz music with another style of music. Most often used with Rock music. Distorted guitars is often used. A great guitar player that I like that is considered Jazz Fusion is Allan Holdsworth. His music is highly complex and you wouldn't confuse him any rock players. The only thing they have in common is he uses distortion. Jazz music definitely has a lot more complexity with chord changes and extensions used (G13, FMaj7#11, and etc), rhythms, and scales used. Kind of a virtuoso thing.


Thanks for the clarification. I may give it a chance.


----------



## AvantThought (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmmm...I really like these


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Bone (Jan 19, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Any Nguyen Le fans? I got turned on to him through his 3 Trios, and Tales From Vietnam albums.


. 
He played in Augusta a few years ago. Cool guy and smoking jazz.


----------



## mgj15 (Feb 17, 2011)

The Miles Davis album Filles de Kilimanjaro is a great snapshot of one of those changes in time whre you can pinpoint a moment that would effect music to come (in retrospect, of course!). Bridging the bop era with the electric fuzz of funk and fusion. Marvelous album. Miles put together a fantastic line up for that stretch.


----------



## Spafon (Mar 26, 2013)

Brand X. Remember seeing these in Manchester back in the seventies and realising, even then, that for all his faults Phil Collins was actually a pretty good drummer.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Spafon said:


> Brand X. Remember seeing these in Manchester back in the seventies and realising, even then, that for all his faults Phil Collins was actually a pretty good drummer.


You just beat me to it Spafon. This is the Brand X album I have been listening to for a 'long time'.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

For some reason, though I haven't really been able to come around and enjoy jazz to a large degree, I DO find jazz fusion interesting. Almost like I like some of the ideas behind jazz, but as its own genre there's just too much of it. I don't know that I've listened to "jazz fusion" genre itself, but I quite enjoy rock that has jazz-infused rhythms. Great topic neo, I'll have to check some of these out.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Brand X - Masques is a great album. For my ears, it has some of their best compositions. The only other ones I like are Unorthodox Behaviour, and Moroccan Roll. The quality dropped off after those three. Phil Collins was more than pretty good in those days. His playing with Brand X is excellent!


----------



## mwtzzz (Apr 1, 2013)

Sea Level: 




You all must be youngsters. Nobody mentioned Weather Report: 






MrCello said:


> I've always found that people that enjoy classical music usually enjoy jazz and jazz fusion. Is this because these are the most artful types of music?


Yes!

-- 
Jazz Educator
http://www.michael--martinez.com/music/


----------

